# Controlar motor 'paso a paso'con SMC42



## juankarlos (Mar 18, 2008)

Mi problema es el siguiente:
Tengo el siguiente motor 'paso a paso':
http://en.nanotec.com/linearactuator_finescrew_thread.html
En concreto el L5609X2008-M6x0.5
Y tengo que hacerlo funcionar con el siguiente driver:
http://en.nanotec.com/steppermotor_driver_smc42.html
La conexión del motor al driver esta clara, el problema es con lo demas.La hoja de caracteristicas del driver no es muy completa y no comprendo muy bien los terminales de conexion.

Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 18, 2008)

En el datasheet te dice todo lo necesario

http://en.nanotec.com/downloads/pdf/1075/smc42_en[1].pdf


----------



## juankarlos (Mar 18, 2008)

El problema es que no se exactamente donde tengo que conectar cada uno de estos terminales

1 = GND (Signal Ground)
2 = + 5V (Measuring Point)
3 = Direction (DIR)
4 = Clock
5 = Enable (H or. open=Enable / L=Disable)
6 = VSS Operating Voltage
7 = GND (Power Ground)
8 = not used


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

1 = Tierra del ciercuito en general (negativo)
2 = + 5V (Alimentación lógica)
3 = Dirección (Con esto le decís si querés que gire hacia la izquierda o hacia la derecha, poniendolo alto o bajo)
4 = Reloj (Con cada pulso de reloj avanzará o retrocederá un paso, dependiendo el estado de la pata 3)
5 = Habilitación (Alta o desconectado = Habilitado / Baja = Desabilitado)
6 = VSS (Supongo que la alimentación del motor)
7 = Tierra (De la parte de potencia)
8 = No usado


Supongo por razonamiento que será así lo correcto.



Salu2!


PD: Que datasheet "ligero" por decirlo así


----------



## juankarlos (Mar 18, 2008)

DriX dijo:
			
		

> 1 = Tierra del ciercuito en general (negativo)
> 2 = + 5V (Alimentación lógica)
> 3 = Dirección (Con esto le decís si querés que gire hacia la izquierda o hacia la derecha, poniendolo alto o bajo)
> 4 = Reloj (Con cada pulso de reloj avanzará o retrocederá un paso, dependiendo el estado de la pata 3)
> ...



Ya te digo si es ligero el datasheet. Puede que sea sencillo, pero yo ando algo perdido y debo hacerlo.

Gracias Drix, algunas dudas:

1 y 7 : las tierras se refiere a general, puedo usar la misma?
2: +5V con una fuente de alimentacion, sin mas?
3: como le indico alto o bajo?
4: Que puedo usar a modo de reloj? Un generador de funciones?


----------



## Tomasito (Mar 18, 2008)

juankarlos dijo:
			
		

> DriX dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



- Supongo que unir las tierras debería ser lo correcto.
- Supuestamente sí
- Alto = 5v / Bajo 0v
- Un generador de funciones puede ser, o un 555, lo que quieras. Hasta un pulsador a 5v puede ser.



Salu2!

PD: Aclaro nuevamente que todo esto ME PARECE que es así, no estoy seguro.


----------



## juankarlos (Mar 19, 2008)

Gracias Drix

Una ultima pregunta, el condensador del que habla para proteger de sobretensiones, a que tipo de condensador se refiere?


----------

